# 1961 schwinn tiger raident green help



## archie702 (Jul 8, 2015)

I need help with finding a color code for raident green for my 1961 schwinn tiger. It started life as a black bicycle somewhere along the line it was painted white. I'm restoring this bike any info on finding this color would be very helpful.
thank you.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2015)

There were no color codes made public by Schwinn. If you want a near perfect color match with an off the shelf spray can, try Dupli-Colors Metalcast Green. It's a candy enamel and if you use the right aluminum base it's as close as you'll ever get. I've used the Red and Blue Metalcast and they are also a very close match if you don't load up on the number of coats. Radiant colors are the same as the Opals with a possible brand or product change. Opal next to Radiant Green.


----------



## momo608 (Jul 8, 2015)

If you want a high quality durable paint job, House of kolor PBC-41 Sherwood Pearl. It goes over a white base and of course needs a clear coat. Here is an original 1959 jaguar frame head tube next to the respray I did with the house of kolor paint. It can be ordered ready to spray, meaning it is pre reduced and that will save you money. This is an obsolete color that HOK vendors can supply for you. HOK will tell you where to go to get it. 

http://www.houseofkolor.com/speedshapes/speedshapes_shimrin.jsp#dsgnrpearls


----------



## momo608 (Jul 9, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> There were no color codes made public by Schwinn. If you want a near perfect color match with an off the shelf spray can, try Dupli-Colors Metalcast Green. It's a candy enamel and if you use the right aluminum base it's as close as you'll ever get. I've used the Red and Blue Metalcast and they are also a very close match if you don't load up on the number of coats. Radiant colors are the same as the Opals with a possible brand or product change. Opal next to Radiant Green.




Do you have a side by side comparison of the original paint and your recommended paint? Surprised you would not include that.


----------



## archie702 (Jul 9, 2015)

Ok thank you. This work just what I needed.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 9, 2015)

momo608 said:


> Do you have a side by side comparison of the original paint and your recommended paint? Surprised you would not include that.




I do have side by sides along with a poopload of other paint pictures on the Schwinnbikeforum. All my pictures are on my other computer and after wasting hundreds of hours helping out others on the SBF, I said F it when the hypocrite Jennifer came back from the dead and became one of the forum owners.


----------



## archie702 (Jul 9, 2015)

momo608 said:


> Do you have a side by side comparison of the original paint and your recommended paint? Surprised you would not include that.




no comparison of original the bike wasn't green to start and out of all the schwa collectors i know nobody has this shade of green that I'm looking for. But the gentleman that suggested the house of kolor with the paint code worked great thank you all for your help its much appreciated.


----------



## momo608 (Jul 10, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I do have side by sides along with a poopload of other paint pictures on the Schwinnbikeforum. All my pictures are on my other computer and after wasting hundreds of hours helping out others on the SBF, I said F it when the hypocrite Jennifer came back from the dead and became one of the forum owners.




Seems there are more than a few here not too happy with the Schwinnbikeforum. They threw me out but a day later I was OK again. I was thrown out of here as well. Reminds me of a quote, "I DON’T WANT TO BELONG TO ANY CLUB THAT WILL ACCEPT ME AS A MEMBER".


----------



## momo608 (Jul 10, 2015)

archie702 said:


> no comparison of original the bike wasn't green to start and out of all the schwa collectors i know nobody has this shade of green that I'm looking for. But the gentleman that suggested the house of kolor with the paint code worked great thank you all for your help its much appreciated.




If you do go with this paint, be prepared to apply several coats to achieve the deep green color you are after. Someone said painting with pearls is like painting with water colors, I couldn't have said it better.


----------

